# Great deal on a Monark on VT Cl



## bikewhorder (Jun 24, 2014)

http://burlington.craigslist.org/atq/4536167563.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 25, 2014)

*what a deal!!!*

the good ones are always so damn far away.i hope one of our members in the area can score this one.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 3, 2014)

*monark in vermont*

tried to contact seller many times he did not respond to my e-mails or texts,called left messages nothing.was a 250 mile drive for me to Burlington from mass.would have loved to get that bike.then I found an older craiglist post of same bike for 550.00 in a town just south of Burlington just a couple of weeks earlier.dealing on craiglist is always an adventure!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 3, 2014)

*That's a shame*

Not to get on a soapbox, but nothing pisses me off more than people who won't answer their emails when that is the preferred method of contact. FYI people- post a phone number. Done with that, it would have been nice if you could have got that super deluxe, it was a nice one.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

*CL emails*



57 spitfire said:


> Not to get on a soapbox, but nothing pisses me off more than people who won't answer their emails when that is the preferred method of contact. FYI people- post a phone number. Done with that, it would have been nice if you could have got that super deluxe, it was a nice one.




I gotta think many of the CL email non-responses is due to over-zealous email spam filters.  If the seller/buyer isn't aware of such things the missed emails just pile up. I got a call from an old guy selling a tiger two months after I sent my email to him.  He said he had a pile of emails that his computer tagged as spam and that he was working his way though them one by one.


----------



## tech549 (Jul 20, 2014)

*monark in vermont*

47 monark reposted in Vermont contacted seller said bike was still for sale,ok,can I buy it? never responded back,same nonsense as first post,i just want to buy the bike!!I just don't get this guy


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2014)

tech549 said:


> 47 monark reposted in Vermont contacted seller said bike was still for sale,ok,can I buy it? never responded back,same nonsense as first post,i just want to buy the bike!!I just don't get this guy




As a friend of mine was fond of saying, "Sometimes you eat the bear, and sometimes the bear eats you!" Used to piss me off, but he was right.


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

Eat bear? I thought you were a tree hugging,coffee shop creep.


----------



## Boris (Jul 22, 2014)

vincev said:


> Eat bear? I thought you were a tree hugging,coffee shop creep.




No longer having difficulties getting your post up?


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> No longer having difficulties getting your post up?




still having trouble Enjoy while you can butthead.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 4, 2014)

*monark in vermont*

after many attempts to contact seller on this mens monark,was able to purchase bike yesterday.3 hours up to Burlington bike complete except headlight.my first monark was werth the trip.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 4, 2014)

tech549 said:


> after many attempts to contact seller on this mens monark,was able to purchase bike yesterday.3 hours up to Burlington bike complete except headlight.my first monark was werth the trip.




post a pic of the score.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 9, 2014)

*47 monark*

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w412/tech549/IMAG0603_zps1f4f2589.jpg hope this come up,been having trouble postinting pics


----------

